# Auger belt too loose; pops every time disengaged



## Geezer (Jan 23, 2016)

I have one of the 27" E2784-000 models that is a very common system, same as many MTD, Craftsman and other models.

Just this year, the auger belt is really loose and jumps off the larger auger pulley when I disengage the hand control

Everything looks aligned
The bearings do not appear to be shot (no play in the auger pulley if I try to push it.

I have a new correct 585416 v belt on it.

I can actually roll the belt over the large pulley when the tensioner is adjusted.

The tensioner arm doesn't LOOK like it is traveling more than it did; there are no wear marks to judge this however.

ideas? Maybe the belt is too long? it is actually a Murray part and has the part number on the belt

There is no obvious source of play in the system

I'm not missing any belt guides (looking at part diagrams to confirm)


I'm stumped! Thanks or any help!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

typically there should be a belt guide that prevents it from coming up above the pulley - maybe it's missing or loose? (Looks like a bent wire rod)


----------



## Geezer (Jan 23, 2016)

there are two small guides on the small motor mounted pulley. no problems there.

There was never any guides on the large auger pulley.

I should not be able to put the belt back over the large auger pulley without loosening the tensioner...it's just too loose


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You mention you have a "new correct belt on it". Did this problem start after putting on the new belt ??

Is that belt number physically on the belt itself ??


----------



## Geezer (Jan 23, 2016)

yes, the part number is on the belt and sleeve and are the right part number

When I prepped the blower for the blizzard two weeks ago, The belt that was on it popped off the auger pulley and got fubar when it popped off the pulley (so it was too big). I usually have two auger belts in with my shear bolts and misc parts so I may have just put the belt that got messed up on at the end of last season after the last usage. I do not remember. The belt was in very good shape.

There is nothing on the diagram or on the unit that looks likes it limits the travel of the auger tensioner so I do not think there is wear and the tensioner is traveling "too far"

I probably got the two belts from the same place and they were both Murray OEM.

The belt that got messed up seems to be the right length

If you look on the next page of the parts diagram, the tensioner arm doesn't have any adjustment or wearing parts


The auger housing is not cracked or rusted

there is no adjustment on the motor/gear box chassis to auger housing




---still stumped and until now I thought of myself as reasonably mechanically inclined. I may have to turn in my "man-card"


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Geezer said:


> ---still stumped and until now I thought of myself as reasonably mechanically inclined. I may have to turn in my "man-card"


No, don't turn in any cards yet. You will find a solution, it might just take a bit of time for all the others to read this thread and have an "ah ha" moment.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Try a 1/2" shorter belt. If you don't get it dirty, you can take back.
Sid


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

ive had issues with blower belts popping off before.. and for me it was the idler pulley bearring being shot... would slooowly tighten the nut holding itself and bam! cause problems.. so do check the idler pulley.. does it spin freely and smoothly?? does it wobble?? is there an adjustment on it you may have had to loosen up and didnt quite tighen down enough this time?? the tensionner spring on the cable ( if your handle does have that) is it tighten properly(does it tighten at least midway to engaging the augers)?

if everything checks out. then for some strange reason.. you have the wrong belt lenght on there..


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking at KFrog's diagram, the number looks like 585415 for part #63 identified as Belt, v-4 aug. drive.


----------



## Geezer (Jan 23, 2016)

so...

I got a 1/2 38" V Belt from Grainger (the OEM belt is nominally 38 3/8")

I put that on and the while the belt didn't pop, the auger pulley wobbled like a drunken sailor.

I ordered these part numbers
49562 and two 313873

Other suggestions?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Geezer said:


> so...
> 
> I got a 1/2 38" V Belt from Grainger (the OEM belt is nominally 38 3/8")
> 
> ...


Be interesting to see how things perform with the new bearing on the impeller shaft and auger ends. You ordered 2 auger bearings, one for each end I assume?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Geezer, Did the bearings have any effect on the belt popping off? I had a Murray Ultra 522 in this week doing the same thing...... But I had already rbuilt the machine, i found a different solution. Just Wondering...Thanx, J


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Make sure to give it a good watch when you get the new parts on. You can usually see if it's tracking right. It doesn't take much to throw them off. I would roll everything over slowly by hand first and see if it tends to "walk" on the pulley. If it does you may have to loosen the 4 bolts mounting the motor and see if you can get it to track true...... there is usually a little wiggle room if you play around. I fought a similar situation on a Craftsman I repowered...... took awhile to get it right.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Make sure there are no stress cracks in the bucket in the area that surrounds the impeller. These buckets were light gage steel with very sparse welds that often weaken and allow cracks to appear. I have had this issue with MTD blowers. They will "flex" in relation to the tractor unit causing it to throw (and often destroy) a perfectly good belt. MH


----------



## Tom Burns (Apr 26, 2017)

No resolution to incident.


----------

